# Schwertschmiedemeister



## Kummo (26. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin

Ich bin jetzt Schmied (330) und habe mich vor BC für den Waffenschmied entschieden...

Nun fehlt mir aber noch die Spezialisierung auf Schwert, Streitkolben oder Axt, 
wo kann ich Schwertschmiedemeister werden ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

thx & bye, Kummo (Blackmoore Horde)


----------



## DefCon74 (29. Januar 2007)

Hi,

denke mal das hat sich nicht geändert.
Du musst die quest, für die spezialisierung, in winterquell annehmen. 

Ciao DefCon


----------



## Messino (28. September 2007)

DefCon74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> denke mal das hat sich nicht geändert.
> Du musst die quest, für die spezialisierung, in winterquell annehmen.
> ...



wie genau nennt sich der quest?


----------



## Exilant (28. September 2007)

ja guck doch mal in winterquell da gibt es ja net soviele dörfer wo der sien ann muss ja wahrscheinlich nen schmied sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

